

Show HN: ScriptedQA – QA Engineers on Demand - guillegette
http://www.scriptedqa.com/

======
guillegette
Hi HN,

I'm starting a new business called ScriptedQA. Its a concept that I've been
working with my partner for about a month or so and we finally putted the site
live. We made everything ourselves (including the video!).

Feel free to give me your first impression of the site but i'm not that
worried about the presentation, I want to know if you have any questions that
I haven't covered with the copy or if you didn't understand what this is
about.

Thanks in advance!

Edit: typos - English is not my first language

